# برنامج التحليل باستخدام العناصر المنتهية abaqus cae



## Yaser Alewe (10 ديسمبر 2009)

إن حل المسائل المعقدة يتطلب برامج عالية المستوى حيث لا تكفي الحسابات اليدوية، ولمعرفة الإجهادات وكافة بارامترات التصميم على جسم مركبة فضائية أو أرضية أو حتى على أي جزء من آلة
نحتاج لطريقة العناصر المنتهية FEA(Finite Element Analysis) حيث يتم حل ملايين المعادلات باستخدام الحاسب.
ورأيت أن يتعرف إخواني على هذا البرنامج الضخم *ABAQUS CAE*الذي يعتبر رقم واحد في هذا المجال الهندسة باستخدام الحاسب CAE.
يتوفر اليوم العديد من برامج التصميم بطريقة العناصر المنتهية FEAتتباين في مزاياها نذكر منها البرامج التالية:

*ABAQUS CAE , ANSYS Multiphysics, SolidWorks, Catia, Cosmol*​ 
يتميز برنامج*SolidWorks* بقدراته التصميمية الكبيرة ومرونته الكبيرة في الرسم إلا أن حزمة برنامج *Cosmos* المتضمنة فيه للدراسة باستخدام العناصر المنتهية لا تعطي التحكم المناسب والدقيق بالعناصر المنتهية كما أن الزمن الذي تستغرقه في التحليل طويل جداً. 
أما برنامج *ABAQUS* فهو من أقوى برامج التحليل في العالم حيث يقوم بدراسات معقدة جداً ويتألف من مجموعة برامج للمحاكاة *Simulation* تعتمد على مبدأ العناصر المنتهية *FEM*
حيث يمكننا حل مسائل تتراوح بين التحليلات الخطية البسيطة وتحليلات المحاكاة اللاخطية المعقدة بالإضافة إلى إمكانية محاكاة الحركة للعديد من النماذج الهندسية وإعطاء نتائج دقيقة لمختلف بارامترات التصميم.
ويستطيع استيراد ملفات بكافة أنواع اللواحق كما يتضمن مكتبة ضخمة للمواد تمكننا من تمثيل كافة أنواع المواد مثل: المعادن والمطاط والبوليميرات والمواد المركبة والمواد الجيوتكنيكية مثل التربة والصخور لذلك يتم استخدامه في جميع أنواع المحاكاة والاختبارات.
موقع الشركة الخاص بالبرنامج http://www.simulia.com/


----------



## Yaser Alewe (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج Abaqus CAE للتحليل باستخدام العناصر المنتهية*

يعتبر برنامج Abaqus CAE الأقوى على الإطلاق لما يحتويه من نماذج للمواد وشروط حدية لكل أنواع المحاكاة وهذه روابط التحميل للبرنامج مع شرح كامل بالإنكليزية أكثر من 10000 صفحة:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466294...9.1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466260...9.1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466282...9.1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466292...9.1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466298...9.1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466288...9.1.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466257...9.1.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466252...9.1.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466277...9.1.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466291...9.1.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466287...9.1.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466252...9.1.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466288...9.1.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466257...9.1.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466289...9.1.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466434...9.1.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466449...9.1.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466459...9.1.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466449...9.1.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466421...9.1.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466407...9.1.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466389...9.1.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466431...9.1.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466443...9.1.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466413...9.1.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466389...9.1.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466462...9.1.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466404...9.1.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466391...9.1.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466456...9.1.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466548...9.1.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466545...9.1.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466550...9.1.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466545...9.1.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466534...9.1.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466549...9.1.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24466494...9.1.part37.rar


----------



## نزاردرويش (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي 

وياريت اذا في دروس لتعلم هذا الرنامج لاني بحاجة له واريد تعلمه


----------



## Yaser Alewe (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الشرح مرفق مع البرنامج*



نزاردرويش قال:


> بارك الله فيك عزيزي
> 
> وياريت اذا في دروس لتعلم هذا الرنامج لاني بحاجة له واريد تعلمه


 
يحتوي البرنامج على شرح كامل باللغة الإنكليزية


----------



## lovesemsem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب هو الشرح فيه اى حاجة لهندسة مدنى
زلازل مثلا وتربة وكدة


----------



## Yaser Alewe (24 أكتوبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> طيب هو الشرح فيه اى حاجة لهندسة مدنى
> زلازل مثلا وتربة وكدة


 
الأخ الكريم تحتاج برنامج STAAD Pro للدراسات الإنشائية


----------



## Mdk_ad (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سمير العلي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## اياد اليوسف (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع بعد اكمال التحميل لم استطع تنصيب البرنامج لعدم وجود **** للبرنامج فيرجى اعادة رفع الكراك لوحده لبرنامج abaqus v6.9.1 لكي يتسنى لنا الاستفادة من البرنامج ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

